# Street Value



## GetSwullll (Nov 14, 2007)

Simply interested in price difference. I understand quality and stuff may not be the same and whatnot.  My first 10ml of Test I bought from a gym for $100. I was just wondering what D-bol usually runs for at street value. I want some 10mg ones and I dont have big enough order to put in at Alin but i'd at least like to know what i should be looking for if i ask some of the guys around here for prices.


----------



## toxicrage (Nov 14, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Simply interested in price difference. I understand quality and stuff may not be the same and whatnot.  My first 10ml of Test I bought from a gym for $100. I was just wondering what D-bol usually runs for at street value. I want some 10mg ones and I dont have big enough order to put in at Alin but i'd at least like to know what i should be looking for if i ask some of the guys around here for prices.



first find out what kind they are if you buy bulk you get then cheaper if your looking for 100 tabs your gonna pay a little cause they have to break open a bottle of 500 tabs

if you want the real deal d-bol like 10mg pinks BD then your looking at $ 500 tabs for or around $200 to $250.00 if you go with a ug lab that sells them in capsules then your looking at 100 tabs for like $80.00

it just all depends


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Simply interested in price difference. I understand quality and stuff may not be the same and whatnot.  My first 10ml of Test I bought from a gym for $100. I was just wondering what D-bol usually runs for at street value. I want some 10mg ones and I dont have big enough order to put in at Alin but i'd at least like to know what i should be looking for if i ask some of the guys around here for prices.


Damn bro, you're taking a chance!! Unless you absolutely know the person you're actually getting them from, you're taking a serious risk on getting busted!!! I would suggest saving up and getting a full order.........


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 14, 2007)

Just depends On who you know and who they know.
Of course if your trying to buy localy from a buddy the cost will be higher.
You cant expect your "buddies" to sell it to you at cost if they took the risk of either going to mexico to get it or ordering it in....whatever the case
there was risks involved.

Anytime you buy from someone that bought from someone that bought from somewhere the risk of getting Fakes and ripped off are much higher the further down the line you are.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 15, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Simply interested in price difference. I understand quality and stuff may not be the same and whatnot.  My first 10ml of Test I bought from a gym for $100. I was just wondering what D-bol usually runs for at street value. I want some 10mg ones and I dont have big enough order to put in at Alin but i'd at least like to know what i should be looking for if i ask some of the guys around here for prices.




I'm sure what you will pay for those DBOL street value,,,will be enough for minuimum at alinshop.


----------



## sTaTic (Nov 15, 2007)

ALIN said:
			
		

> I'm sure what you will pay for those DBOL street value,,,will be enough for minuimum at alinshop.



no doubt


----------



## toxicrage (Nov 15, 2007)

*lol*

I love alin-shop i used them for years till my buddy from serbia started sending me stuff but I reccomend them for everything alsmost


----------

